# Arrow Antenna?



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a custom arrow antenna that you made? If so how did you get it to work? Does the arrow have to be a certain size or something?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I just drilled the insert out..and drilled through the nock(with a smaller bit) just big enuff it can slide down the antenna and be snug. Takes 5 mins if that.

On a buddies we had to clip the top of the antenna it had a larger "ball" at top..wire snipped it off...and hasnt affected any radio signal.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

I've had mine on my truck since '06. Pretty sure I should have pattented it back then, lol. I just took the knock out, stuck the arrow over the antenna and black taped it down. Hasn't gone anywhere. It is an aluminum XX75.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have one as well. Hasn't affected radio at all. I used a Carbon Express 27. It fits anything. I use tape to center it on the bottom. I put a bunch of Goop glue in the shaft. It works great.

Chris


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's see some pics. I've never seen an arrow antenna.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

As requested...
















It definately has gotten it's share of comments over the years.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

BrandonK said:


> I've had mine on my truck since '06. Pretty sure I should have pattented it back then, lol. I just took the knock out, stuck the arrow over the antenna and black taped it down. Hasn't gone anywhere. It is an aluminum XX75.


i did the same but way before 06. I also made an "arrow pen" back in early 90's. I believe if i would have got a patent on those pens, i would have some dough.


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

BrandonK said:


> As requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looks pretty cool. :shade: Might have to make one myself


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

BrandonK said:


> As requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have stuck it on up the other way so it looked like the car had been shot with the arrow ! :wink:

Woody


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

Woody69 said:


> I would have stuck it on up the other way so it looked like the car had been shot with the arrow ! :wink:
> 
> Woody


Yeah I would have except the insert is still in it. At first i had a broadhead on it, but was afraid "just in case" it flew off I better take it off.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I had one on my last truck that actually is a real antenna. Here it is. Looks AWESOME installed. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/arrow-antenna-by-double-take.aspx?a=516610


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

But why pay $30 for one when u can make one out of your old arrows? Don't mean to slam ya but this IS the DIY section.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Yep...I have mine with the fletching in the up position.....more visible.


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

I had mine on my Jeep. I used some JB Weld to hold it on the bottom. Easton XX75 2413. It worked real well. It is still on the jeep today , which sits in the bone yard. 


2010 Diamond Black Ice 
29" @ 70#
Dead Center Archery Pro staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooter staff


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

BrandonK said:


> But why pay $30 for one when u can make one out of your old arrows? Don't mean to slam ya but this IS the DIY section.


True it is the DIY section. But in case someone wants a nice clean look free of electrical/duct/whatever tape, then here's an option.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty cool I'm going to make one after work today


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

outdrsman11 said:


> True it is the DIY section. But in case someone wants a nice clean look free of electrical/duct/whatever tape, then here's an option.


 also, i think the one you buy is flexible like a normal antenna


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

iv got an arrow i split, gonna drill the insert out and tape up the split end then put it on the antenna


----------



## azhunter (Dec 1, 2002)

Had one along time ago, let it go with the truck. Just built one again. didn't want to cut the ball off the end of the antenna, so I took the grinder to it a little. Took a nock and cut it down the middle. Hot glued the nock on as well as a good bead on the bottom end. Works well.


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

Heres the one i just did about 5 mins ago. Took about 5 mins to complete, and that included fletching the arrow i had laying around, lol


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonxc said:


> View attachment 1097432
> 
> 
> Heres the one i just did about 5 mins ago. Took about 5 mins to complete, and that included fletching the arrow i had laying around, lol


looks good. did you do it like stated above? 
also, nice steering wheel cover, got one just like it on my jeep


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

all i did was glue the nock in so it wouldnt move, and drill out the insert, slid right over , then put a bit of electrical tape at the bottom to hold it in place


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

I just used an old broken arrow I had around the house. Did not tape it down or anything. Cut it a little shorter than antenna and works fine. My scouts used to take it and hide it on campouts but it always made it back before we left camp


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is mine... accident with a concrete wall.... I get lots of comments on it


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I put one on to replace a broken antenna on my truck. I just screwed a spring to the base of the antenna mount, and slipped a carbon arrow into the spring. Works like a charm.


----------



## hilt xlr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

DO NOT go thru the drive in car wash!!!! Mine bent the ant. because the arrow wouldt flex enough!!!!!!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> I put one on to replace a broken antenna on my truck. I just *screwed a spring to the base *of the antenna mount, and slipped a carbon arrow into the spring. Works like a charm.





hilt xlr8 said:


> DO NOT go thru the drive in car wash!!!! Mine bent the ant. because the arrow wouldt flex enough!!!!!!


Learned that one...


----------



## joshkeast (Aug 31, 2011)

I took a $4.50 carbon arrow from walmart, prefletched, 31", all camo. I then drilled out the insert and slipped the arrow over, fletching side up, then took the nock out and sprayed some great stuff and squirted inside the arrow and replaced the nock so it expanded to glue it down and stop any rattling. It looks better than the store bought one and it was way cheaper.


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Put a GT XT hunter on my 05 Chevy, banged up the nock and cracked the shaft. All I had to do was shave the plastic coating off the ball alittle and it made a nice snug fit! Looks good and the arrow woulda been trashed otherwise, so why not. Put the fletching up for alittle cooler look, I think anyhow. It's camo with white/white tiger and it looks good. I got nothing in it and a custom look at the same time! I didn't even have to drill the ferrel out as I could pull it out with pliers? I guess hitting it with that other arrow knocked it loose enough that I could pull it out.


----------

